# India Artery Clearance Therapy



## neomedchennai123 (Dec 29, 2011)

NEOMED Hospital is an innovative and integrated medical center run by highly qualified 
doctors offering unique and special treatment methods, for Cardiovascular diseases and many other 
chronic diseases.The treatments involved are safe, effective, non-invasive and an affordable way to
 improve coronary circulation and myocardial perfusion(blood flow to heart) in a non-surgical 
approach.Chelation is one of the safest medical procedure involving the intravenous in fusion of a
 medicine called EDTA (Ethyl Di-amino Tetra Acetic Acid).Ozone is a natural element in the 
atmosphere. Chemically it contains three atoms of oxygen and its formula is O3. Medical ozone is
 produced by energization of oxygen.This is a new technique for the early detection of Coronary 
Artery Disease (CAD) .It Indicates Myocardial (Heart Muscle) blood flow and oxygen demand and 
supply for every beat of your heart

for more information visitus at,
Neomed hospital, Chelation Therapy for Coronary Artery Disease, Neomed hospital - Zero Surgery Center


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*neomedchennai123* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry, but we don't welcome spammers on this board!


----------

